# Beautiful moon tonight but I couldn't get it with my Sony Cybershot



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi.

          Know nothing really about photography (but am interested) and on my way home tonight I noticed a beautiful (half) moon and wanted to capture it with my Sony Cybershot (dsc h20 I think), but all I get is a bright spot with no detail whatsover.  So basically I just got a black sky and what looks like a light bulb, I'm not getting what my own eyes see.  I tried raising an lowering the ISO to no avail and even put the camera on EASY mode, but still the same thing.  Is this just cause this is a crap camera?  I'm gonna be getting into a DSLR soon.

Thanks


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 18, 2013)

read this...  How to Photograph the Moon


----------



## snapsnap1973 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just read it before reading your reply, but it doesn't say anything about doing it with a "point and shoot".  I assume it's not possible, but my Cybershot has a 38-380 lens.  Is it possible with a cheap camera like what I've got?

Hmmm ... I looked up "cybershot moon photo" in google and see that someone got a pretty good shot with an hx9v Cybershot.

http://imgfave.com/search/sony cyber-shot dsc-hx9v


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 18, 2013)

He actually does mention P&S.  try following his suggestion of setting it in manual mode.


----------



## Benco (Jan 19, 2013)

Those settings suggested in the article will do the job as long as you can apply them to your camera. A shortcut is to use exposure compensation to underexpose the photo by a couple of stops, it's not a reliable technique though. 

If you want a photo of the moon with your zoom racked out you will need a tripod.


----------

